# Lolo Porsche 904



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

While I'm waitin' for the HOHT roadsters to return from Bob, and the Hot rod Lincoln is curing; I pulled up a back burner project that had been eyeballed some time ago.

A coupla months back this old 904 got tossed in the stripper bucket to remove a Harry High School enamel job. Underneath was a sweet ole 904. As I already had yellow stocker, the mischeif happened fast today.

All the playwear scratches, mold lines, and seam boogers were cut off with 1500 wet. Built a front and rear drop chassis with stock AFX guts and BSRT shoes. Buffed the gear rack and set about track tuning the nekid chassis. 

Satisfied after some tinkering the body was fit. The front plate rails were cut back a tad and the gearplate edges were bevelled. I snuck 3mm or so off the front post and it all settled together nicely. The rear post was left stock.

Must have been a friday when the Aurora factory radiused the wheel wells on this mold! ...snicker...Nuthin the sanding pencil coudnt handle. Just the slightest amount was removed in order to round out the lumpy cave mouth wheel wells. Purely asthetic of course.

Top coat will probably be t-jet standard blue, although polar silver enamel is still being considered... just for a change. A wheel change to stocker/steelies is planned too...the mags were just layin there at the moment.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Geez Lou-eez Bill...*

That makes Froggy Jr look like a hobo-mobile. Some of these treatments you give these stockers really makes one wonder what on earth the designers were thinking back then. Nice job! nuther


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a sweet piece, Bill!! 

It makes my red 904 look like a 4x4! LOL!...*hint hint*.....sure wish I had a low one......*hint hint*......sure wish I had a green one......*hint hint* sure wish I had THIS one! LOL

When my skill and imagination levels reach yours, buddy......*woohoo*

Try the silver, hey! You can always strip that if you don't like it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,

Great job, like the way you filled up those whells! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Petty Larceny*



tjd241 said:


> That makes Froggy Jr look like a hobo-mobile. Some of these treatments you give these stockers really makes one wonder what on earth the designers were thinking back then. Nice job! nuther


Not true "Nuther! Sweet junior was the inspiration for this project. It's easy to pick apart the original design as all the hard work has already been done. Hindsight is 20/20 cuz the rear view mirror is in play.

If you look at it closely you'll see that most of my stuff has a profound AFX influence. IE wheel wells in order, different ride height, smoother coach work, etc. 

Every thing is stolen from another design and applied somewhere else.

Thanks for the kind words guys. Nuthin' but small time theivery going on here!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bill try 2 sets of RRR Wire Wheel Front tires with slim line tires looks great and fills the wheel wells. Not great for racing but they will look sweet.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Roger, You mind reader!

Coincidentally I've got a set coming. I'm expecting a pacage of secret stuff from Joez in which they should be included....Ahemmmm! Cough, cough! 

Gonna try the wires. Also gonna fit a pair of steelies. Typically understated all the early Porsche racers from the Spyder, the 904/908, and even the F1 entries sported silver painted plain janers. I really hate to lose any traction by going with a narrower contact patch. Strangly, modiefied AFX stockers would be somewhat period correct. Probably gonna be a coin flip in the end. 

Might have to tub the rear rails a tad and bob the corner of the magnet housing. I dont need much just gotta sneak in a little farther to get the tires out of the weather!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Bill, you are a true craftsman. Another great job. Dave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks good! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bill Mine is bigger...my 904 Porsche*

Shortly after seeing NDs Green 904 I knew that I needed to make an HO version like the silver 1/32 slot car from my childhood.

Well me and Bill were talking on the phone one day and we figured out that we both had a yellow 904 on our project boards....man that is crazy. I had just picked it up off of da-bay. 

I had a Monogram 1/32 just like the one below that my Dad had made for me as a kid. I raced 1/32 Eldon's before switching over to HO scale cars which, explains why I missed out on the T-Jet deal altogether (AFX and Tyco cars were my ho start at about age 10 or so). I just had to get this 1/32 representation as it was my favorite 1/32 car as a kid...now I have a few of them. The one smaller box kit is UN-built as it the Palmer kit as well....some day.

Well lots of work for me to do on mine. Bill just looks at his cars and they turn to gold (actually that is not true as I know he puts like tons of hours of skilled labor into all his Fantastic builds). This is my first rear wheel well fix with the Goop. One side started and the other side is gonna have to wait for now. I am also going to shrink those front wheel wells a little also as this is gonna be a t-jet rim job.



















Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwww garsh Bob, I'm blushin. The only real skill here is being able to hide all my booboos. "See this manure pile..now ya dont"...LOL

If ya need some of that buttery yellar t-jet scrap, LMK, I can spare ya a chunk or three. Always best to work in the same color if ya can.

Here's a coupla pointers on minor fillage of wells. A different technique than sectioning chainsawed wells. 

Use the thick base to start, as thick as you can, and still be able to work without it clodding up on ya. Dont over thin it! Sneak up on the thinner a few drops at a time 'til it's like mayonaise....yummmm

Put some screws in the posts so you can be ready to clamp it in your hobby vise. The work will be done in the upside down position, BUT, you wanna flip it over and cure it rightside up! If ya cure it upside down it will settle or creep away from the area you really want to fill...use gravity! It's your friend.

Just tease the goop on with the brush gently. You dont wanna slob it over the edges, especially the inside edge where it's tough too sand or shape. Always err to the outside edge where it's out in daylight and easy to shape. It's really the opposite of "Skimming and floating". You want a high solids build that stays put! I call it "stacking".

Once you've got a nice layer on both sides, be sure to to wipe any "hangers on the inside edge using the semi dry brush trick. Saves headaches later! Leave the outside edge alone for now. Now flip it over, cram it in the hobby vise and walk away for two days. The idea is to use gravity to make the fill creep into the repair area rather than away from it.

So ya hung a set of curtains in the wells! Shrinkage, creases and wrinkles are normal! Cut them back with 220 or 320 and repeat the process as many times as it takes to get everthing proud for finish work later. I like to wrap the paper on a round pencil. It provides great precision control. Not as fast as the dremel of death but I never have any "D'Ohs!" wit da pencil. Dont sweat minor irregularities in the radius/arc they clean up fast.

As you progress remember to gradually thin the filler as you work your way out and move the paper up to 600 and later 1200 as you get into the glazing stages. About ten or fifteen minutes a session is all it takes.

Good luck 'Zilla, post yer progress, we like to watch!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Update, fresh off the gun*

Here's a few shots of the 904 after a few coats of standard blue.

Had some left over blue from Joez latest Indy project. The silver enamel was vetoed cuz it was gonna create a dilemma when it came time to detail the headlights and brick-a-brack.

Always wanted a blue one anyway.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Cars all look awesome Bill nice saves.....


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice, Bill!
It looks great in blue!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Coach and Joe. Thanks guyz! 

Taking this one all the way to 2000 grit wet was worth the extra effort in my mind now that the finish is down.

Other than some the minor boo boos due to age, this was a nice victim to start with which makes things easy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heh.....easy.....I doubt that, Bill!
I wish I would have known that you still had some blue left! :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No grafts, no major fills, no busted parts...that BE easy! 

Want blue? Me too! Gonna be next on the endangered species list. That was the last of my stash. 

...but I do have a scheme for a fairly cheap and genuine standard blue substitute


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> snip:
> 
> ...but I do have a scheme for a fairly cheap and genuine standard blue substitute


What?. Coachs' stash of a dozen or so bustedarsed 6wheelers?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> What?. Coachs' stash of a dozen or so bustedarsed 6wheelers?



hahaahha.. Ok unde rone condtion you let us sponser a haircut for charity guys can sponser you to take that wig off...


Coach!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Silver does present a problem...*



Bill Hall said:


> The silver enamel was vetoed


The last couple paint jobs I did I tried something different. The bodies weren't silver, but the trim was and that presents the same dilemma. I dabbled and found that white can make a good headlight on silver. Saw some pics in the 1/32nd world and it even looks good with a faux taped over effect too. Grey or black can be used for the doo-dads sometimes and even silver mixed with those 2 colors can work. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed 'Nuther,

On occassion I've used a tiny bit of light blue mixed into the white. Works great for dotting the eye's. 

On a related note, been working on Acrylic lenses. The original cast light would be bored out and the Acrylic unit substituted. So far I've only figured out how to do the round, generic sealed beam unit. Still havent applied them yet but the makin 'em part is fingered. :thumbsup: 

The 904 and others with huge teardrop buckets present some problems. The deed is done on this particular car. However upon reflection; It would be possible to neatly pare away the clod of plastic on the original, backfill, and mount the sealed beam lens. The part I'm hagglin' with is the tapered, convex, bucket cover...and some way to affix it without making a crazed or clouded goobed up, fingerprint mess. LOL! ff, fat finger syndrome :freak: 

Although this 904 is still somewhat true to it's plain jane roots, as a study, it has sparked a handful of ideas. When a suitable victim arrives, I'll definately revisit this model and dig a little deeper. IMHO, I think the 904's potential for mischief has been somewhat overlooked.


----------

